# I want the best lamps for my office



## maryoliv (Dec 23, 2020)

I want the best lamps for my office
Help me study at night


----------



## adamlau (Dec 24, 2020)

I have been eyeing the Prometheus Task Light for some time now. Pricey...Maybe next year


----------



## Dave_H (Dec 25, 2020)

maryoliv said:


> I want the best lamps for my office
> Help me study at night



A rather vague statement...can you be more specific as to what you are looking for?

Wall and/or ceiling fixtures, floor lamps, table or desk lamps, or some combination of?

Dave


----------



## ledbetter (Dec 25, 2020)

adamlau said:


> I have been eyeing the Prometheus Task Light for some time now. Pricey...Maybe next year


+1 and my birthday’s coming...


----------



## bluemantra (Dec 27, 2020)

I’ve been looking for a good workbench light as well. I as well have been looking at Prometheus options including the Task light. I’ve been thinking about getting a basic desk lamp from one of the big box stores and then purchasing one of Jason’s ultra high CRI led bulbs. Does anyone have any other recommendations for a desk/workbench light?


----------



## archimedes (Dec 28, 2020)

OP, if you are interested in fixed lighting, let CPF staff know and we can move your thread to that subforum (where it might get more specific attention)


----------

